# Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?



## BMW (7. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen, wo man zwischen Travemünde und Neustadt Wattwürmer plümpern kann.
Oder ist der Stand wo man sucht egal?

LG

Danke!


----------



## Christian D (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Generell ist die Ecke zwischen Timmendorf und Scharbeutz produktiv aufgrund des Sandgrundes. In Sierksdorf ist auf den Sandbänken auch viel zu holen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Also wenn ich sie mir selber plümpere, dann gehe ich an die Scharbeutzer Seebrücke, man wir zwar hin und wieder n bisschen blöd angeguckt, aber ich gaube damit können wir Angler leben oder?


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Also Sierksdorf hinterm Hansa Park ist teilweise zwar ganz ok, aber dort waren die Wattis bis jetzt immer relativ klein.Außerdem muss man ein Stückchen laufen.
 Scharbeutz kann ich mich nur an "früher" erinnern. Da war es eigentlich immer gut.
Wir haben als Schüler sogar immer auf dem Privall geplümpert, war zumindest für uns als Schüler immer rentabel.Gleich auf der Spitze hinter der Mole oder auch am FKK, da war es aber recht tief.

Viel Spaß, kannst ja mal berichten, würde mich auch interessieren was in Scharbeutz noch geht.

#h


----------



## BMW (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Hey Goldaal war heute in Scharbeutz plümpern,
Stüchzahl und Größe stimmten auch.


----------



## Der Goldaal (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*



Vielen Dank für die Info, werden uns dann auch mal auf den Weg machen. Denn die Dinger zu kaufen wird mir echt zu teuer, und was man da manchmal für 18cent bekommt ist auch auch ne Frechheit.


----------



## Elch-Ecki (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

#qwer weiß wie es zwischen Priwall und Boltenhagen mit plümpern ausschaut??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Moin Ecki, zwischen Priwall und Boltenhagen ist es sehr tief und steinig. Da wird es schwer gehen. Vieleicht am Priwall selber wo es noch sandig ist. Wenn du aber durch Klütz durch fährst und weiter in die Wohlenberger Wiek. Da gibt es Wattis ohne Ende und plümpern geht sehr gut. Sind nur ein paar Kilometer von Boltenhagen.


----------



## meckpomm (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Moin

Aber gab es nicht mal eine Anzeige gegen einen Angler der an Küste in Mecklenburg geplümpert hat. War ein gewisser Herr Mingerzahn, stand auch was in der Angelwoche aber keine ahnung wie das Ausging ich glaub das darf man nicht. Weiss jemand mehr?

Mfg Rene


----------



## Holger F. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Moin,
doch plümpern darf du.

Darfst nur keine Maschinen dazu nehmen.
Der Herr hatte wohl einen Akkuschrauber genommen und das ist verboten.

Petri Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Jepp, 
er hatte einen Akuschrauber mit einem Propeller oder ähnlichem. Dafür gab es eine Anzeige. Was dabei damals raus gekommen ist weis ich aber auch nicht.
Hier mal der Text aus der Küfo:
§ 8 Wattwurmwerbung
Wattwürmer dürfen nur im Handverfahren, ohne Einsatz motorbetriebener Geräte, gewonnen werden.


----------



## Mustang1976 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Hallo Angelkammeraden !

Fahre heute in 2 wochen nach zeeland/NL. Mache mir gerade auch Gedanken in sachen Köderbeschaffung. Weiß jemand ob man dort nach Wattwürmern graben kann ,bzw. ob das Meer dort auch soweit zurück geht (Ebbe) das man an sie ran kommt?
Wie läuft das überhaupt mit dem plümpern ?
kann mir jemend ein tip geben?

Gruß Mustang


----------



## Waldemar (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Hi Mustang,
geh doch einfach mal auf die Seite von Meeresangler Schwerin.
Wenn Du unter Tips schaust, findest Du was Du suchst.


----------



## Mustang1976 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

jo danke ! werde gleich mal vorbei schaun


----------



## fritte (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

@ Mustang 
Wo fährst du denn da genau hin?
Im bereich von Breskens z.B ging es sehr gut, war aber schon ein wenig länger nicht mehr da. 
Wenn aber vom Hafen gesehen linke seite richtung "Ostburg" Sluis.
Wenn wir mal keine Lust hatten sind wir einfach in einem der kleinen Läden vorbei und haben uns dort welche geholt. Aber dann meist eher Seeringelwürmer. Die sind so meine Erfahrung doch etwas kräftiger und machen am Haken mehr aktion.


----------



## FelixSch (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Ja, Seeringler sind nicht schlecht, aber sie haben einen entscheideneden Nachteil:
Wenn du sie selber sammeln willst, wird man nur mäßigen Erfolg verbuchen können. Das liegt daran, weil sie eigentlich in steinigem Untergrund leben, weswegen sie sich nur schwer (bis hin zu garnicht) finden und ausspülen lassen. Es kann immer mal passieren, dass sich der eine oder andere Ringler in den Sand verirrt, aber allgemein eben nicht. Und sie sind im Laden ja weiß Gott alles andere als günstig.


----------



## FelixSch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Jepp,
> er hatte einen Akuschrauber mit einem Propeller oder ähnlichem. ...


 
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, welchen Hintergrund denn die Wattwurmsuche mit dem Akkuschrauber hatte.
Grundsätzlich kann das zwei Gründe haben:
1. Es ist besoners effektiv
2. Der Gute Herr war einfach zu bequem, den Pümpel zu schwingen.

Sollte das erste der Grund gewesen sein, dann stellt das für mich einen guten Grund dar, zum Beispiel auf der Gundlage eines Handrührgerätes wie jenes hier ein entsprechendes Gerät zu basten, welches alleine durch Muskelkraft betieben ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, welchen Hintergrund denn die Wattwurmsuche mit dem Akkuschrauber hatte.
> Grundsätzlich kann das zwei Gründe haben:
> 1. Es ist besoners effektiv
> 2. Der Gute Herr war einfach zu bequem, den Pümpel zu schwingen.
> ...



Moin, schöne Idee versuch es einfach. 
In MV steht in der Küfo: 
§ 8 Wattwurmwerbung

Wattwürmer dürfen nur im Handverfahren, ohne Einsatz motorbetriebener Geräte, gewonnen werden.

Solltest du also kein Problem bekommen. Aber wenn Bürokraten am Werk sind ist alles möglich. #d


----------



## KleinerAngler (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Hallo
Ich wollte dafür nicht extra ein Thema öffnen.
Findet man die auch in Süttel. Das ist in der Nähe von Oldenburg (holstein) und das ist in der Nähe von Heiligen Hafen.
Da gibt es ja nicht so richtig Ebbe, deswegen frage ich.
Ich fahre nämlich am Sonntag dahin, und möchte auch angeln mit diesen Würmern.


----------



## Christian1982 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Wo Wattwürmer plümpern?*

Moin Moin,

wie schauts eigentlich aus wenn ein Badegast in eine solchen Kuhle tritt?
Mich hatte mal ein Strandkorbvermieter darauf angesprochen, das sich ein Badegast dabei den Knöchel verstaucht oder gebrochen hatte. 

Bzw. macht ihr eure Löcher wieder dicht?

Wer hat da nun Schuld? 
Eigenverschuldung oder fahrlässige Körperverletztung?#c

Gruß Christian


----------

